# Whitfield Pellet Stove



## kdvois (Dec 27, 2009)

I just purchased a Whitfield pellet stove with the model number (WH-Q 32880) and I do not know what exact model it is?  I am looking for an owners manual for it. If someone has it in a PDF format that would be great.

Thank you

Doug


----------



## jf254 (Dec 27, 2009)

www.lennoxhearthproducts.com

It should say the model on the inside of the hopper.. then goto above site and goto owner resources, tech manuals, stoves and find the one that best matches


----------



## kdvois (Dec 27, 2009)

I did and all it said was (WH-Q 32880) on the cover.  I removed the back cover to see if it would give me a clue but it didn't.

Doug


----------



## jf254 (Dec 27, 2009)

can you take a picture? describe the stove, damper location, fire brick arrangement control panel..


----------



## kdvois (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are some pics.


----------



## jf254 (Dec 27, 2009)

well I have a profile 20 and that looks like it... hard to say for sure.. let me take a better look later. Also on the tag right above where it shows the installation pictures is where mine says profile 20... I didn't find it for a while


----------



## kdvois (Dec 28, 2009)

JF254

Yup I did find it in the description where you said to look. (WP4 Quest)

Doug


----------



## jf254 (Dec 28, 2009)

I was thinking it might be a quest  only because of the Q in the serial. by the way I love your house!


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 28, 2009)

yup quest plus. Small 32k BTU pellet stove.


----------



## kdvois (Dec 28, 2009)

Does a manual exsist for the Whitfield WP4 FS -Quest online?

Thank You


----------



## imacman (Dec 28, 2009)

kdvois said:
			
		

> Does a manual exsist for the Whitfield WP4 FS -Quest online?
> 
> Thank You



http://woodheatstoves.com/whitfield-quest-pellet-stove-users-manual-p-709.html


----------



## kdvois (Dec 28, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> kdvois said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks "Macman"


----------



## imacman (Dec 28, 2009)

kdvois said:
			
		

> macman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I do what I can.......


----------



## Pellet-King (Dec 30, 2009)

kdvois said:
			
		

> Here are some pics.



Looks like a 6" exhaust on a 3" pellet stove?, lets see some pic's of the rear exhaust pipe


----------



## kdvois (Dec 30, 2009)

Pellet-King said:
			
		

> kdvois said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took a 3" to 4" adapter for a pellet stove and lined the inside of the adapter with stove door gasket and and 2,000 degree gasket sillicone and inserted a 4" to 6" stove pipe adapter into the gasket and sealer then using self tapping screws secured the pellet adapter to the stove pipe adapter the sealed around the 2 fittings with black stove pipe mortar.  The reason why I did it this way is that all the stores around my home wanted $50 to $60 for a 3" to 6" pellet adapter fitting and I did the whole job for $18 and it works great.


----------



## 1993WhitfieldQuestOwner (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks Great!!  Great stove good luck with yours!!


----------



## wasbull@aol.com (Dec 18, 2010)

kdvois said:
			
		

> I did and all it said was (WH-Q 32880) on the cover.  I removed the back cover to see if it would give me a clue but it didn't.
> 
> Doug


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 18, 2010)

wasbull,
did you need the book too?
pm me make, model, serial number-include your email addy


----------



## wasbull@aol.com (Dec 18, 2010)

After replacing control panlel by a dealer, discovered bushing on auger worn out replaced bushing, cleaned stove, can not keep stove running unless heat control is fully opened, check sensor on exhaust and with power connected to stove, but not turned on I have power going the the sensor, is this proper,  the only thing left is cleaning the flu.  When running at full heat and try to bring it down after some time fire goes out and no pellets in iron grate. Any ideas.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Dec 19, 2010)

wasbull said:
			
		

> ,  the only thing left is cleaning the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yah


----------

